
Apple could announce the next iPhone on September 12 - sharjeelsayed
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/23/apple-could-announce-the-next-iphone-on-september-12/
======
api
With a headphone jack?

I know several people who have switched because of that insanity.

~~~
Overtonwindow
My iPhone 6 Plus just went off contract. As soon as it dies, or slows down,
I'm going to buy the best Android phone with a headphone jack. I'm sure
wireless headphones are great, but the high cost - not to mention the silly
dongle - just doesn't work for me. It's highly unlikely we will ever see a
headphone jack on an Apple phone again. Their disdain for going backwards, let
alone admitting they were ever wrong about anything ever, spells doom for the
headphone jack. I would not be surprised if they don't remove it from all of
their products.

~~~
mercer
While the cost issue is still there, AirPods and the ever increasing competing
products really solve this entire issue for me, and then some.

I felt they were overpriced but bought them anyways as a birthday gift to
myself. Now that I have them though, I would probably even pay twice as much
if that was the only way to have them.

They're the single best 'gadget' I've bought in a very long time and even now,
six months in, I regularly have little 'moments' where I realize having
bluetooth headphones saved me some (minor) inconvenience.

Furthermore, there are pretty decent bluetooth headphones even at forty bucks
these days. I'm pretty sure most of us will end up with cordless headphones in
the near future.

I don't think it was smart of Apple to go jack-less before cordless was the
norm, but then they often do these types of things (non-removable
battery/storage, walled-garden iDevices, etc.).

